# Azurues uploads, but won't download



## ChipR (Jun 4, 2005)

I've just moved into a new apartment and I'm trying to use Azureus.
I set the router to forward ports 6881-6999, and my downloads get all green smileys. For some reason the download speed remains 0, even on the update file for Azureus which has 78 seeds connected. One of my files will upload periodically, but that's it.
Anyone have a clue?


----------



## ChipR (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I downloaded an update for java version 1.4x to 1.5, and now it works fine. If anyone else has problems, I would suggest doing this also.


----------



## Nite Phire (Jul 1, 2005)

What version of Azureus is it? With the 2.3.0.0 and forward releases, Azureus has featured decentralized tracking. A lot of trackers that you use disallow this feature and you get nowhere. I'm still using 2.2.0.2 for that reason. It works just fine for me...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, we don't provide P2P assistance here. Please read the rules before posting. Thread closed.


----------

